# U tubes



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What do I need to buy/get to be able to watch them for as long as I want??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And what do you mean Watch them as long as you want?
I watch Hours and hours of Youtubes nightly, and I don't have anything special; or have bought anything. Other then unlimited use of the internet at fairly high speed DSL, right around 10 Mbps.
There are nights when I have been on youtube for 4 hours at a time playing nothing but oldies music videos.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got a supposedly high end puter that I can play Historical Farming 2012 on, and mount and blade. I cant watch it for more than 5 mins at the most USUALLY.
Then I have to shut it down, OR let it start then shut it down, and watch TV, or read, or go outside and do something. When I come back in. It might be 1/2 open. Sometimes it opens all the way, but I have to let it set for a long time to get it to open all the way, AND, sometimes the puter shuts itself off as im gone from it, BEFORE the what im watching completly opens up.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

You're buffering. One of three things are happening. You either need more bandwidth (faster internet connection), your service provider is throttling your speed or there's malware clogging up your connection. 

Try googling speed test and check your connection speed. It should be 15Mb or faster for cable. DSL is generally slower and you can expect about 3Mb. If you're below 1 Mb, you'll buffer a lot. The faster your connection, the less buffering.

For malware, I'd suggest running Malwarebytes Antimalware. Get it from a trusted source like CNet or MajorGeeks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Once again for FarmBoyBill, its your internet connection -- this is the 3rd time (that I know of) you have been told this.
We've had him do the speed test in the past. He has Hughes Net and they throttle him back - every month.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...s/476236-what-can-i-do-speed-my-puter-up.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ons/477707-possible-get-unlimited-u-tube.html

Without a new, different and better internet connection, meaning DSL or Cable modem, you'll never be able to watch videos like you want to.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What mnn2501 Said. 
That is why I mentioned I had HIGH SPEED DSL. (Unlimited use)
Hughesnet is NOT the provider to do THAT, like a lot of Youtube playing.
Has nothing to do with the computer itself.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What provider do you recommend. My Contract ends up REAL soon.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I live 10 miles from 2 towns. They only of 1g to 10g pop. Tulsa is 35 miles away.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> What provider do you recommend. My Contract ends up REAL soon.


I'd suggest that you look up who provides service in your area. You'll normally need to give them an address and phone number and they'll see if they service your area. Being so far out, you night find your options limited. 

We can't advise on who to go with until you find out what your choices are. Once you do that, you won't need us to tell you which one to pick.

You're the best person to help yourself in this case.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TMTex said:


> I'd suggest that you look up who provides service in your area. You'll normally need to give them an address and phone number and they'll see if they service your area. Being so far out, you night find your options limited.
> 
> We can't advise on who to go with until you find out what your choices are. Once you do that, you won't need us to tell you which one to pick.
> 
> You're the best person to help yourself in this case.


So true. Maybe some ar lucky like I am out in the country. We get high speed DSL no matter where in a 3 county area you live in.
They have put up boosters boxes all around the area, so it doesn't matter how far away from the central office you are you DSL is going to nice and fast.
In fact this summer we will get Fiber Direct to the home. (FTTH)
And I also get my "cable" TV channels over the DSL lines, including Hi Def.
I like this as I have No more "rain outs" with Satellite service.. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Ca you recommend a server to switch to?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, Ca you recommend a server to switch to?


You will have to see what is available in your area. Then come back on here and post what you are able to get.
In my area I have ONLY ONE provider to choose form. My local independent telephone company. A CO-OP. Which is the cable tv provider, internet provider as well as of course telephone service.
Many small towns that is what it is.
Twenty miles away which BTW is a long distance toll call there are many different ones that a person can choose form. So find out what you can get and then get back here.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Every area has its own providers, call the local phone company and also the local cable company and see if they have anything for you.

Unfortunately most of Rural America is still not good for choices in internet service.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AK, By what your saying, I had AT&T Dial up, and it was the slowest. it makes Hughes net look like a sprinter compared to a 8th grader running. It was terrible.We have wind stream, but i dont know if it comes out into the country. And, the one with the little space men running around.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hit ask, then asked, What internet providers served the Tulsa area. I got over 50 of them. some just mentioned phone service. Some mentioned bundling, 
They had a rateing system. 5 stars. The ones I knew best had low rateings. And some Id never heard of had all 5 stars, Like Farmboybills computers sales and service, Sapulpa Okla. which is 20 miles away, had all 5. Seems like these I never heard of had 5 people post reviews, if they didnt post them themselves.
They had Cox, Windstream, Cricket Wireless, Time Warner, Hughes Net. As the ones I had heard of, But they by and large had low rateings.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm happy with Time Warner. It's about $40.00 a month for > 15Mbps. Cox is also a solid company.

I have no experience with Windstream, Cricket or Hughs Net.

You can find out who serves your area by going to their website and do a check. You'll need to give them your address and phone number and they'll let you know if they serve your specific address. We can't do that for you.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never heard of Windstream or Cricket Wireless so I can not comment on them, might be good, then again they might not be.
Time Warner and Cox would both have what is called a cable modem which should serve you well. Give them a call and see what they offer and what it costs. You want to get unlimited service rather than something that has a limit to it like Hughsnet does.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Mom has windstream works pretty good she is about 5 miles from the closest town has 10mbs and no limits on use. One caveat it does slow during peak times a bit.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm in my first month with Hughes Net so I'm still learning about it. Have you down loaded the status meter so you can track your usage, They also have a down load manager that you can use to down load during off peak times. Off peak is 2:00 am to 7:00 am, and no I haven't figured it out yet. Here is the page that has information about both down loads. http://home.myhughesnet.com/services.php


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I called HN Im out of my contract, and now just going from month to month. I updated to a better version that didnt cost but a few bucks more. They said to get unlimited, id have to have all new equipment and it would be 100 a month.
I dont know what questions to ask another provider, NOR do I understand the 3 mad bites and all the other puter geek they talk so talking to them individualy would get ME nowhere


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So now your stuck paying extra to a service that you're still not getting unlimited downloads for. Do you even know how its "better"?

Your problem is not solved and since you 'upgraded to better service' you probably got stuck for another 2 year contract to boot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can tell that the U Tubes last longer. They said Month by month. When I move, Ital be up to them to deal with their stuff. IF they take out afterr I tell them to stop, and when I tell them to stop, Ill tell the bank NOT to let them take out any more payments.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have AT&T wireless. I take my Lap Top and go anywhere that I want to, around here, at least. I haven't tried to use it more than a few miles from home.

I had some trouble with them a year or so ago. They even cut me off for using too much. I had to upgrade to an added cost over the limit to get back on. I haven't had any buffering with the new plan. I'm paying the same as before and haven't gone over about 80% of the plan, just the same as before.

If I ever have any more trouble with them I will change something like provider.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Call Cox and Time Warner, they are the big dependable companys. Ask what they would charge you for a residential internet connection. Be sure to also ask if they charge extra for a modem, installation, or activation. They will probably offer you a choice of two or three different speed options... For viewing online videos, I suggest you get at least 12 mbps.


----------

